# How to patina or reverse a restoration/new bike looks old again!



## Fishguy (Nov 27, 2017)

example above: before and after!

How to patina a bike tips below!
If you are not into shiny bikes,any bike could easily be made old,with nice patina,simply ride it and I mean ride it hard like you stole it!Rap a chain around it and pull it back and forth then hit it a few times with chain and rocks or gravel,jump some curbs and potholes,hike ur girlfriend on the rack,or ur boyfriend on the handlebars,or both simultaneously! do a few power slides and bunny hops through either horse,chicken or cow,manure(which ever you prefer its all very acidic)mud helps too! let sit outside 6 months, then shoot it with a 12 gauge shotgun  from 50 ft, kick the rims until they rock when they roll,next strip off the tank,lights,fenders,rack,and chainguard!now ride it with low pressure or better yet flat tires! Get some steel wool and  a wire brush and ajax try to clean all the manure,rust and mud off, put the parts back on that you took off,oops you can't find most of them,that's typical not a problem! Oops you forgot how to put the parts back on that you did find,but now they just dont seem to fit good!heck still no problem just leave them off they rub and rattle anyways were on the road to success! Perfect,you are now on your way to owning a really nice looking old bike! You will fit right in with the really nice old original patina bikes now! Boy does it look great with no lights,tank,chainguard or rear fender,but still sporting the rack,and front fender! And if the desired look isn't reached yet simply tie a rope to it and throw it in a lake for 3-4 months,only 3 weeks in saltwater! Be sure to tie the other endto a tree so you dont forget where the bike is!
  This is great and best of all no one will ever know your bike was once like new! Now you can show real pride of ownership hoorah! Don't You just love the patina and unrestored look!
Good luck!
Hope you enjoyed the tips!


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2017)

HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!! Great job!!!!!! Great post!!!!!! I hope the porkchop comes out just as ratty.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2017)

Here's mine, buried it for 5 years.  Long process but it works.


----------



## Fishguy (Nov 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Here's mine, buried it for 5 years.  Long process but it works.
> View attachment 716092 View attachment 716093




Great job on the burial process did you try stripping any parts off while you drinking, some old crow or something similar that works great! and don't get me wrong because I do like it,but something is calling me back to how it looked as a shiny jewel?yup I think I liked it shiny just a tad more! Beauty for sure either way!


----------



## mike j (Nov 28, 2017)

I've been letting these two marinade for a while.


----------



## Fishguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hope everyone' having a great day!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2018)

A bump for what?


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2018)

Rust patina always looks good."In rust we trust"


----------



## Fishguy (Mar 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> Rust patina always looks good."In rust we trust"



Pretty chrome won't get ya home!


----------

